# Haydn Symphony Series Part 12: 99-104 - "London II"



## Ramako

The second part of the London symphonies. This has to be one of the pinnacles of symphonic composition, probably the most consistently high quality set of all the Haydn symphonies. Anyone who doesn't know the story of the London symphonies can click on the link to symphonies 93-98 below the table.

Of course this is also the final part in the series of Haydn symphonies! I shall definitely make at least one more thread to round them all off and bring them together, possibly with a poll comparing all the different groups. If you have any thoughts on how it should be done they are welcome 


Hoboken NumberingOrder of compositionDate of Completion9910110. Feb. 179410010331. March 17941011023. March 17941021042. Feb. 17951031052. March 17951041064. May 1795

http://www.haydn107.com/index.php?id=21&lng=2

Previous Haydn symphony threads: 1-10, 11-20, 21-30, 31-40, 41-50, 51-60, 61-70, 71-81, 82-87, 88-92, 93-98


----------



## JCarmel

Well, I've shown self-restraint this time and 'ticked' only two from the above!









I play this cd lots and the pairing of The Military and The London under the baton of Davis is a great combination....except in this instance, you can hear Sir Colin humming-along as he conducts, in various places. But it's 'human' and I can forgive that and I'm sure Papa Haydn could, too!


----------



## Ukko

These symphonies are fine examples of works that work... performed HIP _or_ Romantic. I like Jochum's set from LP days.


----------



## clavichorder

Clock is my favorite(childhood associations). They are all great!


----------



## Novelette

The "Clock" symphony's short introduction sounds remarkably Brahms-like, especially the C Minor Symphony! It's an outstanding symphony, as a whole. And the minuet is very nice indeed; typically, I find Haydn's minuets uninteresting, with a few major exceptions. This minuet is very elegant.

The "Drumroll" symphony shares with #104 my favoritism among this group: the first movement's employment of the timpani, completely unaccompanied was almost without precedent, and the whole work beats with an ingenious grandness of the type that only Haydn could compose! Symphony 104 has very sentimental associations for me, the andante is especially excellent.

So we concluded our Haydn Symphony series. String Quartets next, in which we vote for our favorites in each Opus Number?


----------



## Ramako

Novelette said:


> So we concluded our Haydn Symphony series. String Quartets next, in which we vote for our favorites in each Opus Number?


I would be up for that!


----------



## Alydon

Well, I was dreading this part of 'favourite' London symphony from the 2nd set as settling for a favourite sounds like a contadiction in terms in comparing this finest set of symphonic works. Much has been discussed on this site as to whether Haydn or Mozart wrote the greatest symphonies, and although Mozart's are some of the greatest ever written (the last three) I would argue that Haydn's 12 London symphonies have the greater invention, spirit and sheer enjoyment factor which has never been bettered in a set of symphonies. 
If I was forced to choose one I'd have to go for _The London Symphony_. This work above all always sounds like the culmination of Haydn's work as a writer of symphonies: a grand sweeping work, full of Haydn's greatest invention and wit and a work which couldn't be a better farewell to the symphony from this greatest of masters.


----------



## Ukko

Ramako said:


> I would be up for that!


Gotta start with Opus 1 though. They are *all* _Haydn String Quartets_ even if he didn't compose them. BTW The Petersens do a fine thing with the '1s'.


----------



## Arsakes

99, 100, 103 and 104 for me. 99 and 104 equally first in this list.
Clock's 2nd movement is nice, but its other movements don't attract me.


----------



## Bill H.

"Drumroll"--for the opening, of course, which can be done in any number of ways as heard in various recordings.
The delicious set of variations between TWO themes in the slow movement, with folk-like elements of which FJH was one of the supreme Masters, and a jaunty violin solo to boot. The use of clarinets throughout, a fairly novel sound in his works. 

Then there's the "Military"--the coda to the first movement, with its virtuoso playing flat-out by the full orchestra, is just thrilling to hear.


----------



## Ramako

Arsakes said:


> 99, 100, 103 and 104 for me. 99 and 104 equally first in this list.


I'm glad to see someone else appreciates 99 too! For me, the slow movement is one of the most beautiful adagios out there. It's also, interestingly, the only movement of any Haydn symphony which is not in a closely related key to the overall symphonic tonic (dominant, subdominant, relative or parallel major/minor) being in the mediant (G major compared to the overall E flat). The first movement at times makes me think of the Eroica, but that might just be a coincidence of key. Certainly it is a very good movement though. I love the overtly comic second tune which Haydn manages to make the bearer of some quite deep and powerful music in the development.


----------



## DebussyDoesDallas

They're all great, but 104 is the clear winner for me. The 4th mvt takes it way over the top.


----------



## Mal

Ramako said:


> I'm glad to see someone else appreciates 99 too! For me, the slow movement is one of the most beautiful adagios out there... The first movement at times makes me think of the Eroica, but that might just be a coincidence of key. Certainly it is a very good movement though. I love the overtly comic second tune which Haydn manages to make the bearer of some quite deep and powerful music in the development.


The esteemed Richard Wigmore obviously likes it as he just chose a version for Building a Library on BBC Radio 3. Unfortunately (for me) he's a fan of extreme period performances and, for him, Minkowski just pips Harnoncourt to the prize. He does give a lot of praise to Colin Davies and said he would have chosen his performance "fifteen years ago", which I found very revealing. I suspect old HIP fans, like Wigmore, have spent their lives immersed in classical music 24/7 and feel they need something very extreme to shake them up, even if it's lacking beauty and humour. Myself I'll be keeping Davies in my library, and playing that again (and again...) rather than seeking out Minkowski & Harnoncourt's grating performances.


----------



## PeterF

All these symphonies are very good, but if forced to select just one it would be No.104.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I picked the Clock to honor my dear departed mother. She really liked the second movement, and we had many pleasant moments together listening to it.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

My favorite in this group is No.99, which might be one of the underrated London Symphonies. I also mainly like Nos.102 and 104. Scherchen/Vienna State Opera Orchestra and Davis/Concertgebouw are my preferred performances.


----------



## Bettina

All of them! The London Symphonies are amazing. Everything that I love about Haydn is on display in these symphonies: wit, humor, sudden contrasts, folksong melodies and rhythms, dramatic slow introductions...what's not to like?


----------



## hpowders

In my opinion, Haydn's Symphony No. 102 is the finest symphony he ever composed. An incredibly witty work of great genius. The finale is a whirlwind of virtuoso composing.

I love all the 12 London Symphonies as well as the six Paris Symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> All of them! The London Symphonies are amazing. Everything that I love about Haydn is on display in these symphonies: wit, humor, sudden contrasts, folksong melodies and rhythms, dramatic slow introductions...what's not to like?


I am adding + 1 to this!


----------

